# I bought a pregnant rat!



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

So Two weeks ago I bought two little girls to join my beautiful Nim in her cage.

Rikku has been very shy and hides, I have been slowly coaxing her with food and treats and finally got to have my first real look at her since I bought her. In the last week her belly has become the size of a golf ball. So I would say she is either really sick (Doesn't seem like it at all) or very pregnant.

I have absolutely no idea what I am doing or how to do it. The cage is certainly not big enough to house a litter. I have a pet store I can take them to as soon as they are old enough. But right now I need to make it through a pregnancy and rearing god knows how many babies.

Rikku is only ten weeks old (Approximately)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Sucks that pet shops are so irresponsible 

You are going to need atleast 2 more cages.

First you need to separate the pregnant female from the other one. While sometimes it can work out well, it is very risky to keep them together. It also can stress mom out alot. She should be moved to her own materinity cage to have and raise her babies. A bin cage is great for this. I have a guide on how to make one here: http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!How-to-make-a-bin-cage/yqplu/57b158f40cf2a28cd69e0068 you can also use a tank though I do not suggest it as it doesn't allow for good ventilation.

You should also get another cage to move the boys in when you need to separate them from mom/sisters at 5 weeks. And then they can be rehomed at 6-12 weeks.

IMO I really wouldnt take them to a pet store but find homes for them yourself where you can talk to the people and make sure they are a good home. While you didn't plan for the babies, buying from a pet store does come with that risk and they are now your responsibility.

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!sexing/m5rco
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/#!baby-development/vq5wi


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

I second what moonkissed said about separating the females. Sometimes you will get another rat willing to help protect the babies, and sometimes you get the aggressive rat, attacking the babies. Way too risky, plus momma can handle her babies just fine. In my opinion bringing the rats back to the pet store isn't the best idea. Most likely they will be used as feeders. It was irresponsible of them to give you a pregnant rat, so imagine what irresponsibility will be used with the pups. Good luck, I hope you do well! (What area are you in? If you are close I'd love to steal a few babies )


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would find good homes for them. Pet stores are horrible places to get pets from. They are way better of with you now, and/or other people looking to adopt some baby rats. Pet stores like Petsmart and Petco have started not carry live rats anymore due to the outcry of what is going on in rat mills and pet mills in general...so you might be able to easily find them good homes. In the future, find a great rat breeder or rat rescue. Keep us posted.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

I got the rats from a pet store in my home town. The petstore itself isn't great as they don't bother seperating the bubs. But I spoke to them about where they get the rats from and it is a breeder in the area.

Where I now live (Which has a shortage of pet rats) all the pet stores are supplied by local breeders or in some cases accidental litters like mine. They keep bubs in separate cages based on gender. They are also hugely popular pets in my area.

I know it's different in the states but in Australia it is illegal to sell live rats as feeders so I am not overly concerned in that regard.

I am of course happy to get mum through her pregnancy and get the bubs to 6 weeks old. I am just hoping that she can work this out on her own. I used to breed baby budgies and my mumma bird was fantastic and out of over 40 babies I only had to rear one and assist with two others. In my current position with work I am not in a position to come home and feed a baby if mum can't look after it. So that's my real concern.

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

UPDATE: So I pulled out my old tub cage I made for emergencies back when I first got rats (I actually forgot I had it until I realised it was what I was storing all the food and spare toys in haha.

As I seperate Rikku I noticed that Yuffie looks like she swallowed a bouncy ball. At this point I thought "Maybe they are not pregnant, maybe you are just making them fat from feeding them all the delcious food you spoil them with?"

So I picked up Nim, my old girl who has no chance of been pregnant and checked her belly. But it feels completely different. After a quick google search I have determined that:

1. Rikku is 90% likely to be pregnant. 
2. Yuffie is also pregnant.

So I am going to see if any one in my local area has spare cages as I am obviously going to need one for Yuffie too. (What are the risks of leaving Yuffie with Nim? They get along amazingly well and are barely apart. On the other hand what are the risks of putting two pregnant mother's together?)

Also as the mums are only 10 weeks old themselves what do I need to do to make this easier for them? Or just let nature take it course. I mean if they get pregnant at this age in the wild surely they can handle it?


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry it won't let me edit posts. I now know why you shouldn't leave to mum's together. 

But by what I am reading so long as Nim stays as she always has (Docile, loving) it won't harm Yuffie to have her friend by her side (So long as Yuffie doesn't turn aggressive like Rikku)


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to say that not all breeders are created equal. A breeder is just someone who puts rats together and has babies. I'm a rat breeder, and in the breeder community it is seen as highly unethical to sell to pet stores. I do not know a single responsible breeder who would ever consider it. Every breeder I have ever seen that does sell to pet stores is no better than a mill. They often know little if anything about genetics. They breed for looks and mass breed  Infact recently in a breeder group we came across a large scale breeder who sold to pet stores and has a popular website (sadly) her info on how long rats were pregnant was way way off.... which led me to believe that she likely didn't even check on her rats enough to realize how long a pregnancy was!!! Also many breeders who do sell to pet stores are really feeder breeders. 

So I am just saying, just because a pet store says they come from breeders, it doesn't mean it is a good thing...



> Also as the mums are only 10 weeks old themselves what do I need to do to make this easier for them? Or just let nature take it course. I mean if they get pregnant at this age in the wild surely they can handle it?


The % of rats that die in the wild is quite high....

Pregnancy and birth is not quite so easy, even humans with all of our technology and such have sometimes major issues sadly  

There are big issues with a baby having babies. The most common is that her mommy instinct won't kick in as strong as an older rat. Young moms often do not give their babies as much attention as they need they can also get highly stressed out and kindof "panic" where they move the babies around ALOT, this often can lead to injuries for the babies or some babies getting lost on one half of the cage away from mom's food and warmth. Younger moms also are full of energy and it can be a real pain to sit still and can be quite stressful for them. This can also cause alot of issues for the babies, there is a lovely "lick your rat study" about how important it is for a mom rat to fuss over her babies alot and bath them often. If she does it can actually change their DNA and make them have a less anxious beautiful temperament. This is a big issue for young moms because they often won't give the babies that much energy and so it can create more anxious babies 
There is also the issue that a young rat is not fully grown and it is not very healthy for her. There can sometimes be issues with keeping both her and the babies as well fed as they need to be.

But in general rats are amazing moms. Keeping them in a nice quite spot, away from foot traffic and too much noise helps. Make sure to give her very high quality food. If something tragic happens be prepared. Moms can die or refuse/be unable to nurse. 
One of my recent litters a first time mom was completely ignoring her babies the first day. Luckily I had another mom to take them in that first day, the next day her mom instinct kicked in and she is doing fine now. But stuff does happen. 



> But by what I am reading so long as Nim stays as she always has (Docile, loving) it won't harm Yuffie to have her friend by her side (So long as Yuffie doesn't turn aggressive like Rikku)


I strongly do not suggest keeping them together. As i said it often stresses moms out as well as the risks. Even sweet rats may react differently to babies as well. 

If they are both pregnant it runs the risk of them fighting over babies, they can literally pull them apart or just keep stealing babies from each other often means babies will not be properly fed. 

I separate every single one of my moms, there is just no reason to risk it.


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I adopted a rat from a shelter and I became convinced she was pregnant. She hid a lot in a sort of nest at the shelter then made one at my house. She got bigger and bigger. Everything I read said "yes". But the animal shelter ( Humane Society ) was extremely kind in looking up records of who was with who when, and there was no way. I took her to the vet and she had an abscess in her abdomen. This was difficult in another way but at least it only involved her. Also maybe your rats are eating something odd-- like one of mine would eat the flexible plastic tunnel in the cage and another made a tunnel through the plastic bin at the bottom of the cage and jumped on me in the middle of the night, very pleased with herself. It might be worth a trip to the vet if you have a good rat vet nearby.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Udpdate:

Rikku is without a doubt pregnant. I could feel the babies moving inside her this evening. She has become more docile and lets me touch her and even pick her up and pet her. She has built an awesome little nest and is staying in it from what I have observed.

Yuffie is showing similar signs to Rikku but I have felt no movement. Her belly isn't nearly as big as Rikku's so I am hoping it is a small litter. At this time she has nested in the hammock of the main cage and is still with Nim until I can get a third cage which will be Saturday. She is currently rather contently hiding in my dressing gown and having snuggles.

Both are healthy and happy. I am feeding them Veta farm and Yuffie is getting oats (Rikku doesn't like them) and they will continue to get a bowl of veggies every second day.

In annoying news a so called Breeder contacted me asking to buy a litter. I was immediately suspicious as to why a breeder would want a litter of rats he knows nothing about. He then revealed that he practically runs a rat farm (They are kept in tubs with 1 male to every 2-3 females). So I went on his facebook and he works for a pet store in their reptile section. Suffice to say I ceased contact and he will be getting none of my bubs.

I contacted a nearby Vet today and they said for $90 they would look at the girls to confirm they are pregnant. But I don't need that confirmation at this stage. But they said if I get worried or there are complications they have an after hours number I can ring.

I have decided to rehome the bubs myself once they are born but as that issue is in the future I am not too worried. I just need to get through pregnancy and rearing


----------



## Stormstar (Jul 4, 2016)

Well, I hope your Litter runs smoothly. If your nearby Indiana, I might be able to adopt one when their born. Just would have to ask my mom.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Stormstar said:


> Well, I hope your Litter runs smoothly. If your nearby Indiana, I might be able to adopt one when their born. Just would have to ask my mom.


I am in Australia.

UPDATE: Was sent home sick from work today and got to witness Rikku birth her litter (Well listen as I did not want to intrude) I haven't gotten a solid count yet but it looks like at least 10 pups.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Hope they are all doing great. Put two water bottles in her cage in case one starts malfunctioning or leaks. If it happens all the babies will die very quickly as the mom can't produce milk any longer. Keep us posted.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Update: Rikku is doing very well with her litter. I have stopped hovering now that I see she has settled into motherhood easily. I am making sure she has lots of food and water available adding pasta and egg into her cage last night and I will give her some nuts and veggies tomorrow.

I think Yuffie will give birth tonight and much to my distress I did not get the third cage I need. I am unsure if I should move Nim (non-pregnant female) in with Rikku and her babies for the night or leave her with Yuffie? 

Nim has met Rikku's babies and Rikku welcomed her into the nest but I don't know if that means I can leave them all together.


----------



## Medilia (Mar 18, 2015)

Update: I put Nim into a carry cage for the night and most of today. A situation she was not impressed with but made me feel better. I am sure Nim would never harm the pups but who knows what could happen?

Yuffie gave birth today while I was out. She has 8 or 9 wiggly babies and is contently nursing them (Only reason I had a chance to count because she went for food and water.) She has settled into motherhood well so far.

Rikku has been on the nest every time I checked on her today so I haven't had a chance to look at her bubs. 

So overall my surprise litters seem to be going well. Let's hope it stays that way.

I will admit I can't wait to see what they look like when they get fur!

Oh yes! Nim is now in the new cage (I thought it better than trying to move Yuffie and her nest) but a little sour as her hammock was torn apart by Yuffie in the nest building efforts and she now has a new one that isn't torn in the right spots. And I think she secretly misses her old set up. But she is managing haha!


----------



## Heyyouguys (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope you can put on some pictures for us all to coo over  glad everything went well with your litters.


----------



## Kamira (Jul 15, 2015)

This is a really far-fetched idea but since you said your rats are young, you might consider going out and buying an emergency can of KMR (they sell it at lots of livestock feed stores and petstores) and a small paintbrush in case you end up having to hand-raise/supplement a few pups if one or both mothers decides it's not for them or aren't nursing that great. Best of luck to you~


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

WOW what rotten luck (in a way) to have bought both rats pregnant. I hope everything is still going ok for both mamma and all the bubs.
Good luck with everything


----------

